

Target: PINs taken but not plundered - adanto6840
http://www.startribune.com/business/237508251.html

======
a3n
> Target acknowledged the breach Dec. 19 after an IT security blogger reported
> that customer names, credit and debit card numbers, expiration dates and CVV
> codes were stolen from the company. In the days that followed, Target
> repeatedly said PINs weren’t compromised or affected.

Why do they need to keep PIN and CVV data beyond an individual transaction?

